# jpeg files will not open: "invalid image"



## mafaldapeaks (Dec 13, 2008)

I transferred some photos from my camera's memory disk to my hard drive and then burned them to a CD. Now I can't open some of them. Error message says "invalid image" or "format unknown/unsupported". They're all jpeg files. All the originals have been deleted from the camera's disk.


I've tried the following and they still can't be opened: Windows live gallery, IrfranView, Paint, Photoshop, Picasa Photo viewer.


I've also used Recuva on the the CD but those same files still yield "invalid image" when opened.

What else can I try? I'd really want to save those pix.

I'm using vista home premium on a hp compaq presario v3000.


----------



## emerican19 (Jul 19, 2008)

ive got the same thing..did you ever figure this out?


----------



## mafaldapeaks (Dec 13, 2008)

I think I tried everything others recommended (Irfranview, Recovery, etc.) but it didn't work. I guess the files were already corrupted when i transferred them to the CD. What i do now is check the files i burned on the CD first before I delete from the memory disk. Merry Christmas!


----------

